# Ear cleaning



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Does anyone clean their Chis ears on a regular routine? Not sure if I'm suppose to!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I only clean my two chis ears once a month when i give them a bath they are are pretty clean.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Right now Chloe is cleaning Zoey's ears. She is such a little mother hen.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I clean Toby's ears once a week because he gets a waxy buildup very quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

its sucha pain to clean ears! KC hates when i clean her big gigantic bat ears :lol: but it has to be done


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I bought some real good ear wipes so I will start! Emmie lives it which is very surprising and Bailey hates it. Totally thought it would be the opposite. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oooh ear wipes  i just use water and a good quality qtip


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

yea i was wondering the same because im starting to see her ears get kinda dirty but i am worried about it dont know whether to bring her to the vet or not...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

There is absolutely no need to spend money on a vet. Get some basic ear washing fluid at a pet store. Take a cotton swab. Squeeze some of the liquid into the ear. Fold the ear over and rub the liquid in. Then take the cotton swab and rub the visible part of the ear to get the wax and build up out. That's it! 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks hun  
cant find any of that liquid tho 
would it be safe to buy one from ebay 
always reluctant to buy that kinda stuff online


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I just wipe them with a baby wipe.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'd look on amazon before eBay. My experience with eBay is that some stuff isn't legitimate. And I'd worry about putting who knows what in my dogs ear. 

Baby wipes and dog ear wipes work too, usually. Toby's inner ear gets really waxy, so I use the liquid to dissolve all the nasty stuff I can't get to. 

Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> There is absolutely no need to spend money on a vet. Get some basic ear washing fluid at a pet store. Take a cotton swab. Squeeze some of the liquid into the ear. Fold the ear over and rub the liquid in. Then take the cotton swab and rub the visible part of the ear to get the wax and build up out. That's it!


This is exactly what a vet would do, and of corse charge you for it. The only time a vet is really needed is if the ear smells very yeasty or if there is a lot of discharge besides the typical waxy buildup.

Percy just got his ears cleaned today. He's very patient and lets me do it although I can tell he's not too happy about it. My labrador actually likes it when I clean her ears, I think it feels good when I massage the cleaner into her ear canal. 

Ear wipes are great for the external wax/debris although it won't clean deep into the ear.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

yeah i didnt think ebay was a good idea either
ok ill try that now thanks girls 
alway so so helpful xxxxxxxx


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

my chis clean each others ears everyday so they are always clean. My vet told me to use only water if I need to clean them instead of ear cleaning liquids, but I use baby wipes about once a week


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My girls clean each other's ears.. so I have never had to yet.


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

ok so i was asking about cleaning clios ears 
I bought this today would it be ok to use with cotton???
If not no probs i use it on my older shih tzu anyway xxxx


----------

